# Professionally studio painted Sons of Horus army.



## thebrushlegion

Professionally studio painted Sons of Horus army.
No trades, this is a sale post.

We are professional miniature painting studio, last few weeks we've been working on this SoH army, 
which can be yours!

Painting process has been just finished, all models are brand new, never used for playing etc.
Each mini has been beautifully painted by professional painters with many years of experience.
The whole army is painted on advanced+ level.
Lots of freehands has been done, as well as weathering, osl, each armour carefully blended.
Everything has been covered with few layers of satin varnish.
The Whole army will be send in foam transport cases, so it'll be ready to be taken to play.

If you'd like to book a commssion or just follow our works check our fb and instagram profiles:
https://web.facebook.com/thebrushlegion/?fref=ts
https://www.instagram.com/thebrushlegion/


The army contains:

10 man reaver attack squad
30 mkIv tactical marines
Soh Command squad
5 Justaerin terminators
1 limited edition cataphractii praetor
1 spartan (magnetized lascannons)
1 contemptor with assault cannon and cc fist
1 contemptor with assault cannon and cc claw or 2 cc claws (magnets)
Transport cases


Here's how's the pricing been done:

-10 man reaver attack squad 2x34£ retail price + 10*8£ painting service
-20 mkIv calth marines with SoH shoulderpads 30£ retail price+2*11£ shoulder pads + 20*8£ painting service 
-10 mkiv calth marines with SoH freehands on shoulder pads 15£ retail price + 10*9£ painting service
-Soh Command squad 27£ retail price+ 2*20£ painting service
-5 Justaerin terminators 38£ retail price+11£ waepons set+5*11£ painting service
-1 limited edition cataphractii praetor 25£ retail price+25£ painting service
-1 spartan (magnetized lascannons) 105£ retail price + 80£ painting service
-1 calth contemptor 15£ retail price + 45£ painting service
-1 SoH contemptor with assault cannon and 2xcc claws 34£ retail price + 3*9,5£ arms + 50£ painting service 

Transport cases 30£

TOTAL: 1073,5£ + shipping cost


----------



## thebrushlegion

Price drops to 1000£!


----------

